# Ativan...can my doc prescribe it?



## Kris (Oct 27, 2004)

A few years ago I was on Ativan for anxiety and I liked it very much. It did not make me tired which was great. I was thinking about going back on it to also help with my anxiety induced IBS. The last time I was on it it was prescribed to me by a psychiatrist. Does anyone know if my primary doctor can prescribe this to me?? I would greatly appreciate any feedback. Thank you and have a wonderful day.


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes your family doctor can prescribe Ativan (lorazepam) for you, you do not need to see a psychiatrist. Good luck and take good care!


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Mine was prescribed my GI doctor


----------



## Kris (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you both for your answers


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

Your general practitioner or family doctor can prescribe Ativan for you. My doctor prescribes it as a sedative when I am in a great deal of pain because narcotic pain killers make me so sick. Ativan is also used to control nausea in chemo patients.


----------

